# Thanks APA



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

3--d said:


> Last night at Addicted Archery Neval brought out his new line of APA bows for us all to try.
> All i can say is WOW...some are fast as rockets and some are smooth as Peters chest hair growth...:wink:
> 
> Thanks again for supporting us
> ...


Sorry, but we've never met...:embara::wink:

back to topic, they sure sound interesting


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

It was interesting trying out all their bows. Enjoyed shooting the pit viper! Smooth and quick, nice feeling bows:tongue:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Nibal and Crash for bringing out the new rigs for all to try last night, it made for a fun night!

Nice lineup for sure. I'm not a huge fan of single cams in general but the pit viper is darned fun to shoot and the viper xl... now that thing is a tack driving machine... a very well balanced bow with an excellent wall! The dually's were very nice as well and as expected cranked out some serious fps

Andy - I think you were having way too much fun last night. I'm thinking testing the lineup "destroyed" your next bow purchase plans


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

$*%&^[email protected], I missed it!! Stupid work cutting into play time.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

icedemon said:


> $*%&^[email protected], I missed it!! Stupid work cutting into play time.


I can't believe you didn't hop on a plane for the night


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmm, spending $200 to see if I want to spend $600-$1000 on a bow? I was kinda hoping it was gonna happen in the 1 week out of the month when I'm home.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*i feel your Pain*

i was there at one point in my life too ICE i may be back there 
don't worry i'm sure we can find you one to try out if your interested

There are a couple of them Floating around


Thanks to Crash and Nibal
Looking forward to the 3d season for sure

Brian

Long live the Duallys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Spill the goods on the Mamba XL 7.0

Speed, feel, etc

D*


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Tink, did Peter and Nibal show you how to shoot that one of yours properly or do wanna trade it in for a different APA?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*The Mamba 7.0XL*

sweet bow they feel mch the same as last years but with a better wall (more solid)
Speed unsure but it should be able to reach 310 at ibo arrow at 28 inch so do the math for your draw length maybe quicker i don't know, i don't think Crash has ran his through the speed o meter yet

Ice do you really think that i can be helped I'm irish Pig headed and stubborn

LOL

Later


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys for having us last week, we had fun again...same as last year just a better spot to shoot! 

Andy, I think my chest has more hair than your head!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Crashman said:


> Andy, I think my chest has more hair than your head!


I don't want to know what that's aboutukey:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*stop now while were ahead*

no more i say



thunderbolt said:


> I don't want to know what that's aboutukey:


----------

